# Towing with Murano



## ctjoe (Feb 20, 2009)

I am curious how towing is with the Murano? How does the tranny work with the 3500 lbs towing rating? I am assuming it has cvt tranny thats why I ask


----------



## RB24SRB24DETT (Jan 9, 2009)

all muranos have cvt but i dont know what its like for towing


----------

